# Transfers on nylon?



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello, I'm wondering how nylon items get transfers, I would think a heat transfer would melt it. Are they screen printed? The item I am specifically interested in are cinch backpacks because I've had a request for some. Is there anyway to use a heatpress for them? Thanks

Di


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

VolleyChick said:


> I've had a request for some. Is there anyway to use a heatpress for them? Thanks
> 
> Di


hi, yes you can use a Heat Press to apply single or Multi color NYLON Transfers on to Nylon. These are NOT made with plastisol inks since to apply them with a heat press the inks need to be transferable at 280-300 degrees.

NYLON transfers may vary too, according to the type of Nylon you will be applying them to. 

They are not cheap and the fumes are a killer.


----------



## quilterk8 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have also used apparel vinyl on the nylon backpacks. Use one make specifically for nylon if you want it permanent...

Kathy
QI DESIGNS


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

quilterk8 said:


> I have also used apparel vinyl on the nylon backpacks. Use one make specifically for nylon if you want it permanent...
> 
> Kathy
> QI DESIGNS


yes Kathy you are correct.

....just to add, with single-color type DECO MAterials type transfers you simply need to bond a low temp 280-300 good quality adhesive to the transfers backside and Bingo. Transfer you can print on Nylon with your heat press AND home iron. Keep the transfers small to use with home iron though.  

---------------------------
as for my previous post, i just want to add that the Multi-color ( lets say 3 colors ) are acctually not to expensive, there is about a $ 250 one time set up fee. 

For a 5x2 NYLON transfer, 3 colors for 100 qty is somewhere $ .75 to $ 2 CND. Depends on the art etc..... same as screen print, vector files etc.


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, not sure I totally understand though. What is apparel vinyl and how do you use it? Where do you get a nylon transfer? Sorry for all the questions, I'm a rookie here!

Di


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

VolleyChick said:


> Hello, I'm wondering how nylon items get transfers, I would think a heat transfer would melt it. Are they screen printed? The item I am specifically interested in are cinch backpacks because I've had a request for some. Is there anyway to use a heatpress for them? Thanks
> 
> Di


sorry, yes you can use what I call NYLON Transfers. 
These transfers are for applying on nylon items with a Home Iron or Heat Press.

hope this helps.


----------



## Bigtimethreads (Jun 1, 2007)

We are trying to put screenprinted transferson nylon jackets..The logo peals off in the washer?...We prited our white one color logo with nylabond additive and then applied the transfer powder..Is there a different powder needed?..do we use transfer powder at all?...Any help?..Please..


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i airbrushed nylon jackets.i had to wipe the jacket with denatured alcohol.to remove the any release agents on the nylon.then blow dry,airbrush,heat set.
the paint sticks.i think that might be the same for transfers.im guessing.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I've used regular laser opaque transfers on nylon jackets, and also solvent-dark transfers printed using the versacamm. I got great results!


----------



## PVBeach (Mar 28, 2007)

I just pressed Nylon drawstring bags with a product that is called nylabond and some of the transfers did not take well. I was told to set the temperature at 325 degrees and press for 15-20 minutes with light pressure. That did not seem to work well.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have done nylon cinch backpacks for a basketball team and I used spectra Cut II (I think that is what it was) from Imprintables. It was the spectra cut that is made for nylons. It worked fine. It is a cold peel, which I hate, but the kids loved them. I believe Stahl's also has some, may be called gorilla grip.
These backpacks are a great seller, especially if you are doing school sports teams.


----------



## PRINTABLES208 (May 6, 2008)

That looks nice


----------

